

TravelWits – New US-based multi-mode travel search engine - arm0202
http://www.travelwits.com
TravelWits.com combines flight and other types of travel to find various travel routes that are cheaper than flights from the closest airport.
======
smackfu
Neat idea. I often have to do this manually, because I'm somewhere in between
a big city airport and a small city one.

Given that, another really important factor is the parking price at the
departure airport. Small airport, $6 a day. Large airport, $15 a day.

